# France offers 3 Scorpene class subs, cruise missiles to Poland



## CougarKing (11 May 2015)

France trying to sweeten the pot for Poland...

Defense News



> *France Offers Subs, Cruise Missiles to Poland*
> 
> WARSAW — Following an announcement by Tomasz Siemoniak, Poland's deputy prime minister and defense minister, that the government aims to buy cruise missiles for three new submarines it plans to buy, *France has offered to supply its Missile de Croisiere Naval should Warsaw opt for French-designed Scorpene subs.*
> 
> ...


----------

